# Why can't I connect to 5ghz network....



## Jackehboy (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello all! Recently I have gotten new internet and upgraded from my sad excuse of a provider.



ANYWAYS. Our modem/router is dual band and my wireless adapter that I use for my computer is dual band enabled...



Usually I wouldn't worry about it, but with everyone at home streaming netflix, phones, games all at once our internet goes to crap...





On break today I was messing with the 5ghz.. I have tried both types of security keys and am enterting them right but my computer wont connect to the 5ghz it just says problem and doesnt list anything.. BUT if i take a code off the 5ghz all together my computer connects no problems and flys with speed..



So is there something I need to do to allow my PC to connect to the 5ghz with a key? I mean I am typing it in correct... Hell I even changed the code to something easier to see if that would work! 



HELP


----------



## digibucc (Jan 23, 2014)

just to verify, you have a wireless n card in your computer?


----------



## Dent1 (Jan 23, 2014)

Jackehboy said:


> Hello all! Recently I have gotten new internet and upgraded from my sad excuse of a provider.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Telling us the brand and model of your router and wireless card would be  a good start.


----------



## ktr (Jan 23, 2014)

Make sure you're using WPA2-PSK AES (sometimes referred as WPA2-Personal) on the router. Goto "Control Panel\Network and Internet\Manage Wireless Networks" and remove existing network profiles. Finally, try again.


----------



## Jackehboy (Jan 23, 2014)

WDNA3100 NETGEAR for my USB Adapter router thing that I am using to connect this PC. (Not attached to my main router/modem)

My router/modem are Netgear CMD31T AND NETGEAR N600 DUAL BAND

I dont understand why I can connect to my 5ghz without a passcode.. Yet when I put a code on it I cant connect at all!?


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 23, 2014)

OS?


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 23, 2014)

Also please verify is "wireless N mode" is enabled on the adapter:

network and sharing>manage adapters>right click the adapter>properties>configure>advanced>check to see if it has a "wireless N" mode or any other options. 

Please let us know what it does have

Also you may want to disable WPS in your router as well.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 23, 2014)

Distance to the router can be an issue sometimes. 5Ghz does not have the distance 2.4 does. Also make sue you have a latest firmware and drivers for both. And do you have seperate SIDDs for both networks?


----------



## Jackehboy (Jan 23, 2014)

I will check for the wireless n when I go on lunch break... I have two different SSIDS to make sure I am connecting to the 5ghz.

Guys I know you're helping but shouldn't there be a simple solution as I can actually connect to it if there is no pass code on it??


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 23, 2014)

Wireless n mode if turned off has issues on some cards with encryption.


----------



## Jackehboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahh gotcha. Alright I'll let you know in about 3 or so hours when I go home for lunch!


----------



## Jackehboy (Jan 23, 2014)

I did what you said above and didnt see a wireless N mode or anything at all that comes close to it... Here is my IP config! If it helps any..



Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Jack-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . : 
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 3:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WNDA3100v2 N600 Wireless Dual Band USB Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 28-C6-8E-63-36-77
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::184d:f022:cb5d:3f18%14(Preferred) 
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.7(Preferred) 
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, January 23, 2014 11:38:04 AM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 24, 2014 11:42:03 AM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 371771022
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-B4-B7-6A-00-21-70-5C-1B-C1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-21-70-5C-1B-C1
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{FEEAE4E0-8A73-4EB2-AD02-AE2C7BC43ECB}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . : 
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:90d7:3452:932:3f57:fef8(Preferred) 
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3452:932:3f57:fef8%19(Preferred) 
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled


----------



## FX-GMC (Jan 23, 2014)

Did you install the included software/drivers?  If not, it could be an issue with the driver windows installed. Here is a link to the netgear software. http://kb.netgear.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/19881

The only time i've had an issue connecting to my 5Ghz network I had to reset my router configuration.


----------



## Jackehboy (Jan 23, 2014)

Im updated to the latest version.


----------



## remixedcat (Jan 24, 2014)

reinstall the drivers


----------



## Steevo (Jan 24, 2014)

Toss the USB adapter and buy power line adapters. I have had more issues with networking and USB interfaces than they are worth IMHO. Powerline adapters can be had for as little as $20-30 bucks for a decent set.


----------

